# Extiontioner or Andorozon Fan? Help with this Kickstarter!



## Ty Rufus (Oct 25, 2012)

((Hopefully this wasn't posted already. If not....))

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/6076321/angry-viking-press-going-forward-with-great-new-pu


If you're a fan of either of these series and looking to see more of them, you should considering helping out if you got a few bucks. There are various gifts you can receive if the goal of $12,000 is reached, including cameos in the comics. Lots of stuff! And the more money that's pledged the more they can offer, and the sooner these works can be printed. 


Let's make it get national distribution!


----------

